# How do you cook your pike?



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

I am looking for new tips on cooking pike. What are some of your favorite methods/recipes?


----------



## zenfish (Dec 10, 2010)

My 2 favorites: 

Strip out the Y bones, light olive oil on tinfoil. Place fillets on foil with some lemon pepper, garlic, onions or whatever seasonings and toss on grill. The key is not to overcook it. Pull it off as soon as it flakes with a fork. Average time 15-20 minutes.

Again strip Y bones (watch youtube videos). Dunk fillets in egg/milk wash and dredge in your favorite bredding and pan fry with butter flavor crisco.

Some lakes in MI have no size limit on pike (check the regs). The little 18" snakes don't even need to be deboned because the bones cook right down to nothing. I've also had some really good pike chowder but I don't have the recipe.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

De-boned
Dipped in Drakes and deep fried
YUMM


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

somone where i work brought in a jar of canned pickled pike for potluck once and it was real good. i dont have the recipe but you may be able to get it from google or somthing.:corkysm55


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

As long as ya cook it, its good enough for me. That stuff is delicious. But I'm a simplist, I usually just pan fry with butter and black pepper. Now im hungry after this thread.


----------



## pilgs (Feb 4, 2010)

The same way i cook all other fish with white meat. Deep fried to crispy, golden perfection. The tin foil method with butter, garlic, and lemon pepper isn't bad either.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Alot of people shy away from Pike because of the Y-Bones, check out some of the videos on You Tube you'll be surprised how easy it is after doing a few. I prepare it the same way as would any other Panfish that is if you want to fry it, if the filet's come from a larger fish, they are pretty tasty broiled or done on the grill with seasonings of your choice.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Lightly breaded with flour and fried in oil over an open campfire with cut up taters-n-onion and beans served with cowboy coffee 




















ummmm, or raw..:lol:.


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Sometimes it's nice to do them whole, just scale and gut. Aslong as you time it right on the grill or the cast iron pan the meat pulls right off the bone. I do this mostly for shore lunches in the UP.


----------



## hhsinc (Oct 26, 2011)

Just ate some that we caught last week! First take out all y-bones (very easy to learn - watch you tube - many videos)

1. Buy original saltine crackers. Put them in a freezer bag and crush them with a rolling pin. Dunk filet in egg - cover with crackers. Deep fry in veg. oil. Simple and tasty.

or

2. Buy some "Fishermans beer batter mix" from Butcher & Packer Supply Co
http://www.butcher-packer.com/ ph: 248-583-1250. They are on 14 mile in Madison Heights. I have been using this stuff for perch, walleye and cod filets also and it is very good. You don't need to use eggs - just cover your pike filets with it and cook in oil.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I friend gave me a great "Poor Man's Lobster" recipe, inwhich you boil pieces of the pike for a couple of minutes in a pot water and a few other ingredients. Surprisingly, it tastes very close to the reel thing.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

1)Deep fry with your favorite breading then toss in wing sauce

2) Deep fry with your favorite breading and make PBLT (Pike, Bacon, Lettuce, Tomatoe)

3) Go to the cooking forum and do a search for "walleye patties" use pike instead of walleye


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

hhsinc said:


> 1. Buy original saltine crackers. Put them in a freezer bag and crush them with a rolling pin. Dunk filet in egg - cover with crackers. Deep fry in veg. oil. Simple and tasty.


 
Or substitute the saltine crackers with Croutons, both work well and taste awesome. I prefer the Croutons cus there is a lil more seasonings and fixins in them.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Pltt pike lettuce tomato and Tatar sauce on a bun or just beer batter with onion rings and Tatar sauces. tatar how to below. 
 ----------------------------------------------- 
Spicy Tartar Sauce 
1/2 cup light mayonnaise 
2 tablespoons sweet pickle relish (or better yet Wickles Hoagie Relish
1 teaspoon spicy brown mustard 
1/4 teaspoon creole seasoning 
1/4 teaspoon hot pepper sauce 
From this link 
http://www.huntfishcook.com/index.php?option=com_ricettario&func=detail&Itemid=48&id=464


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Fillet & fry. :coolgleam


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

My favorite dry batter recipe has been awesome on everything from bluegills to cats to redfish.
1 part Drakes
1 part Fry Magic
1 part italian bread crumbs

Dredge filets in milk(I soak my big catfish filets overnight in it)
Coat well with mix
Fry
Simple and tastes great on about anything. I even did a bass in it last year to see if anybody would notice, not a word said. I've substituted corn meal for the Drakes and Fry Magic, still good but needs added spices.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Roll it in flour mixed with some pepper, deep fry it...

Pick the bones out later.


Man I've never seen so many horrible ways to ruin the best fish there is.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

mix a bag of Andy's red and cajun. roll and fry!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Critter said:


> My favorite dry batter recipe has been awesome on everything from bluegills to cats to redfish.
> 1 part Drakes
> 1 part Fry Magic
> 1 part italian bread crumbs
> ...


This is a good recipe. Next time try with 1 part parmesean cheese with all the others above Best cheese ever made to go with fish.....mmmm.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

StumpJumper said:


> Roll it in flour mixed with some pepper, deep fry it...
> 
> Pick the bones out later.
> 
> ...


 
personally i do not like choking on bones so if you don't know how to get the y bone out go to you tube and search videos.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Ralph Smith said:


> This is a good recipe. Next time try with 1 part parmesean cheese with all the others above Best cheese ever made to go with fish.....mmmm.


I forgot about that! I did some baked catfish last summer with the parmesean, wonderful stuff.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## coldskins (Sep 26, 2011)

poor mans lobster, after filleting out all the bones, cube, boil in salt water and dip in melted butter. I like to also make home made french fries to go with the combination makes the perfect meal...


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

coldskins said:


> poor mans lobster, after filleting out all the bones, cube, boil in salt water and dip in melted butter. I like to also make home made french fries to go with the combination makes the perfect meal...


Try throwing a 2 litre of 7-up in there when you boil em. I don't know why, but makes a big difference


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

coldskins said:


> poor mans lobster, after filleting out all the bones, cube, boil in salt water and dip in melted butter. I like to also make home made french fries to go with the combination makes the perfect meal...


 

Try some onion ring to go with I slice the onion myself and dip it in beer batter or your favorite batter. I like those instead of fries but it personal preference to whatever goes with fish.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Drakes beer batter and pan fried.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

swaprat said:


> personally i do not like choking on bones so if you don't know how to get the y bone out go to you tube and search videos.


 I've been picking bones out of pike for 30 years.. I've never once choked on a pike bone. Matter of fact it's easier to pick them out then it is to fillet them out without wasting a bunch of meat. 

I'll save the videos for the novice pike eaters..:lol:


----------



## coldskins (Sep 26, 2011)

Ralph Smith said:


> Try throwing a 2 litre of 7-up in there when you boil em. I don't know why, but makes a big difference


Thanks for the tip, I'll have to give that a try:chillin:


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

I started using Andy's Red last year, love it. I used to only use a mix of flour, black pepper and some Tony Chachere's to spice it up.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

coldskins said:


> poor mans lobster, after filleting out all the bones, cube, boil in salt water and dip in melted butter. I like to also make home made french fries to go with the combination makes the perfect meal...


They do that with Halibut in Seward Alaska too! Too bad, I think next to BG's, Halibut is the best tasting fish on the Planet! I'll try that on my next pike.


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

WALLEYEvision said:


> I friend gave me a great "Poor Man's Lobster" recipe, inwhich you boil pieces of the pike for a couple of minutes in a pot water and a few other ingredients. Surprisingly, it tastes very close to the reel thing.



I have had the poor mans lobster and it is awesome.1/2 cup Salt, 2ta.old bay seasoning, 1 lemon halved. Cook it drain it melt up some real butter and get ready. Cause if you like lobster you will love this. For how ever much pike make sure you have enough water that its a couple  inches over the fish. I have a buddy who adds a 2liter of 7up or sprite to the water. The two tricks to remember are make sure your pot is at a hard boil. When it floats its ready 10 to 12 min. Then drain it and place fish in ice water to cool then drain. Then pour the melted butter over. Its magic I tell you...


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

1) take the pike (heck, take ALL of 'em)

2) redline the boat's motor

3) feed aforementioned pike through prop.


rinse, repeat



then catch some walleye and have a REAL feast 


eatin' pike :yikes::SHOCKED:


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

FIJI said:


> 1) take the pike (heck, take ALL of 'em)
> 
> 2) redline the boat's motor
> 
> ...


 I cooked up two big platters, one of fresh pike and one of fresh walleye, the walleye was good, but the pike was better, agreed by all 5 of us..

I don't even bother with walleye anymore. :lol:


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

FIJI said:


> 1) take the pike (heck, take ALL of 'em)
> 
> 2) redline the boat's motor
> 
> ...


 
Wow! Walleye is good, but I like pike much better (perch and gills are best)! The texture is almost a combination of walleye and chicken. I will take every pike you or others don't want.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Ignore my previous post


*PLEASE* catch and eat all the lil pike bastages that you can !!!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

StumpJumper said:


> I cooked up two big platters, one of fresh pike and one of fresh walleye, the walleye was good, but the pike was better, agreed by all 5 of us..
> 
> I don't even bother with walleye anymore. :lol:


I grew up eating pike my whole younger life. I'll agree, that I've ate both from inland lakes, and the pike are every bit as good if not better than the walleye in flavor. With that said, it was a colder lake with the Ausable river running through it. I've ate shallow water pike from the saginaw bay, and they are much different in taste, and would take the walleye over them. It all depends on where you get them in my opinion. I grew up in Flint, and wouldn't eat anything from the Flint river. I've also had smoked Carp from a commercial fishery up in St. Ignace that was caught in their nets out in 100' of water. The guy gave me a free sample, and it was every bit as good as the lake trout. I bought some since it was $1.00 a pound cheaper. Its all where it comes from in my opinion, no matter the type of fish.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Cook on oak or hickory wood slab in oven for 15 mins at 350 degs heat..then once done take it out and throw the fish out and eat the wood :lol:

Honestly I don't mess with pike. Just not my fish. But I've heard its good. Also I generally fish other types of water so never got into pike. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Ralph Smith said:


> I grew up eating pike my whole younger life. I'll agree, that I've ate both from inland lakes, and the pike are every bit as good if not better than the walleye in flavor. With that said, it was a colder lake with the Ausable river running through it. I've ate shallow water pike from the saginaw bay, and they are much different in taste, and would take the walleye over them. It all depends on where you get them in my opinion. I grew up in Flint, and wouldn't eat anything from the Flint river. I've also had smoked Carp from a commercial fishery up in St. Ignace that was caught in their nets out in 100' of water. The guy gave me a free sample, and it was every bit as good as the lake trout. I bought some since it was $1.00 a pound cheaper. Its all where it comes from in my opinion, no matter the type of fish.


100% true!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

the armpit of the nation.

I grew up there too Ralph. My dad grew up on the river in Flushing and often talked about all the fish they caught and ate there.

I laughed then, and now ! about that idea :evil:


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

In Canada the guy we rented our cabin from messed with us for keeping pike. We fried it and told him it was walleye ( pickeral) and he said it was the best walleye ever! For me it is the best followed by walleye then salmon.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Conlawen (Feb 16, 2011)

Big Jon St.Croix said:


> De-boned
> Dipped in Drakes and deep fried
> YUMM


The perfect shore lunch...never hit Canada without a few boxes. Doesn't hurt that its a Michigan product either.


----------

